
Kickstarter Workers Vote to Unionize - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/18/kickstarter-workers-vote-to-unionize/
======
awb
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22356972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22356972)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

------
rpiguy
The most fascinating thing to me about tech worker unionization is that it is
less about working conditions and more about input on moral decisions made by
company management.

At Kickstarter the moral divide started with the Punch a Nazi incident. You
see this at other technology companies as well, as employees agonize over free
speech, what to censor, whether or not to work for China, whether or not to
deploy surveillance tech, etc.

This is a new era for union organizers. Ideology has become a "workplace
condition" that people are organizing to change.

It is an interesting concept. I am not for it or against it, I need to think
about it more.

